# [SOLVED] ethernet failure - I don't manage to repair it

## lalebarde

EDIT : My IP provider did upgrade and reset the box configuration to default = no router   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Why on the hell don't they send a warning email before ?!!!

Hi all,

Untill yesterday evening, ethernet (and internet) on my main desktop did work. This morning, it does not   :Sad:  . First, I checked with my laptop : it works fine. I checked also the cables with some permutation : they are fine. So if it is a hardware problem, it is located in my desktop.

After investigating setup, I found that route does not output anything.

Here are the investigation logs :

```
# ifconfig -a

br0       Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 02:5a:4b:3c:2d:1e  

          inet adr:192.168.99.1  Bcast:192.168.99.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::5a:4bff:fe3c:2d1e/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:1256 (1.2 KiB)

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr a4:ba:db:e9:66:02  

          inet adr:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::a6ba:dbff:fee9:6602/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:3 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:5338 (5.2 KiB)

          Interruption:17 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:251 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:251 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:24256 (23.6 KiB)  TX bytes:24256 (23.6 KiB)

qtap0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 02:5a:4b:3c:2d:1e  

          adr inet6: fe80::5a:4bff:fe3c:2d1e/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:4 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:500 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Lien encap:IPv6-dans-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

To be sure iptables is not doing harm and since I do not master it, I have reset the tables with ACCEPT everywhere.

```
# iptables -L -v -n

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 344 packets, 34550 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 384 packets, 37978 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

# iptables -L -v -n -t nat

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 18 packets, 1508 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 18 packets, 1508 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
```

Connection is right :

```
# ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

   Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

   Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

   Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

   Speed: 100Mb/s

   Duplex: Full

   Port: MII

   PHYAD: 1

   Transceiver: external

   Auto-negotiation: on

   Supports Wake-on: g

   Wake-on: g

   Current message level: 0x000000ff (255)

                drv probe link timer ifdown ifup rx_err tx_err

   Link detected: yes
```

Other network configuration info :

```
# netstat -rn

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic   MSS Fenêtre irtt Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

192.168.99.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 br0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

nameserver 212.27.40.240

nameserver 212.27.40.241

# ls /lib/modules/2.6.37-tuxonice/kernel/drivers/net

/lib/modules/2.6.37-tuxonice/kernel/drivers/net:

total 180

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  5 oct.  18:56 phy

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147643  5 oct.  18:56 tg3.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  26039  5 oct.  18:56 tun.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.37-tuxonice/kernel/drivers/net/phy:

total 52

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14645  5 oct.  18:56 broadcom.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32778  5 oct.  18:56 libphy.ko

# lsmod | egrep 'tg3|broadcom'

tg3                   106394  0 

broadcom                6973  0 

libphy                 18766  2 tg3,broadcom
```

And then the route problem :

```
# route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

# route add default gw 192.168.0.1

```

Any clue ?Last edited by lalebarde on Fri Oct 07, 2011 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MacGyver031

Static IP or dhcp?

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks for your answer.

Static IP

After further investigation, my IP provider  has upgraded the software, putting the box in  default mode which is no router. I could figure out that while I checked the configuration of my laptop which is dhcp configured. After having reconfigured the box has a router, everything is fine.

----------

## krinn

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> Why on the hell don't they send a warning email before ?!!!
> 
> 

 

The answer is really easy to find  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Localisation: France

 

----------

